# worlds smallest horse



## sams

i found a pic of the worlds smallest horse her name is thumbelina and she is 5.

chech her out...... so cute

worlds smallest horse


----------



## MBhorses

she is so cute.


----------



## Reble

Yes, that is Thumbelina, she is on my links


----------



## Leeana

Yes that is thumbalina and i believe she was on TV last year, good morning america or something other.

She is a dwarf, however, i have to say considering she is the worlds smallest horse i dont think she is NEAR as bad as some of the dwarfs i have seen.

She is well cared for and is cute!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thumbalina is a total doll! She's spoiled rotton, has her own RV with private horsey quarters to travel in and gets the best vet care money can buy! Her owners Paul and Kay are some of the nicest people you'd ever want to meet. They've turned Thumbalina's life into one of charitable work for kids. She visits childrens' homes, hospitals, people can bid on having her come to their birthday party for a contibution to a charity. Her owners use their own money to promote her, pay for her medical bills and provide her travel arrangements. Every DIME goes directly to charity.

Thumble's goal in 2007 was to hit the 48 contiguous states and she's gonna make it!


----------



## Charlene

correct me if i'm wrong but i'm thinking she lives around the st. louis area? i know she was at the farm supply store not far from me but as usual, i was a day late and a dollar short and didn't hear about it till 3 or 4 days later! ack!!!


----------



## seahorse

How cute.



Does anyone know who the smallest non-dwarf is?


----------



## nootka

Wow, reading the replies is a real eye-opener (on the link posted).

She's tiny, sure, and I'm happy they are giving her a good life and raising money for good causes.





Liz


----------



## RockRiverTiff

> Wow, reading the replies is a real eye-opener (on the link posted).


Ditto to that!



It's wonderful that she has responsible owners, but frightening that so many people's reaction is "I want one just like that!"


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yes, she's live in the St. Louis area, in St. Louis County.


----------



## mizbeth

Thumbalina was recently in San Antonio Texas. She was on the news this past month. Yes she is spoiled and well loved by all who see her.

Beth


----------



## lotsofspots

Thumbelina is here in Florida, right now...there is an article in our local paper about her being at Arnold Palmer Hospital for Children in Orlando. I know she has her own website at http://www.worldssmallesthorse.com -- sorry I can't remember how to make it a live link. Edited to add: oh, maybe this link will work.


----------



## Dona

She's cute alright...but has some very definite problems with rear end & legs. She's not as bad as some, but I've seen some a lot better. I see so many of these poor little things sold & used as carnival attractions "World's Smallest Horse". OH! But...in Thumbelina's case, she has responsible owners who take wonderful care of her & are using her doing "Good" for children all over the country. AND, they tell people exactly what she is...a Dwarf, and I would hope...try to educate people on Dwarfism.

While we are on this thread ...... I thought I'd post a photo of our little girl "Button". My husband is totally "head over heels" in love, as you can see.



I often take my minis to nursing home visits, schools, etc.....so Button will be absolute perfect for that. And, she will give me the perfect opportunity to try to educate people on Dwarfism.





She was only 15" in her baby fuzz w/tiny saddle here.






Here she is after being clipped for the first time...about 17" here.






And here she is "struttin her stuff".






And finally....her is Button in her Halloween outfit. Very fitting...don'tcha think?


----------



## lotsofspots

How cute! I know why people fall in love with these little dwarves because they look like cuddly stuffed animals and their personalities are so loving. I have also heard from many people who would like to have a dwarf, even though they generally require special care. It is nice to know that there are people out there who will give a loving home to these special creatures, even though we as breeders do not strive to produce them.


----------



## Brandi*

Holy Crap!!! I know it's sad when dwarfs are born but BUTTON makes me want one!!!! She certainly is perfect for therapy work



She is SO adorable in her wings!!!!!!










Dona said:


> She's cute alright...but has some very definite problems with rear end & legs. She's not as bad as some, but I've seen some a lot better. I see so many of these poor little things sold & used as carnival attractions "World's Smallest Horse". OH! But...in Thumbelina's case, she has responsible owners who take wonderful care of her & are using her doing "Good" for children all over the country. AND, they tell people exactly what she is...a Dwarf, and I would hope...try to educate people on Dwarfism.
> 
> While we are on this thread ...... I thought I'd post a photo of our little girl "Button". My husband is totally "head over heels" in love, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> I often take my minis to nursing home visits, schools, etc.....so Button will be absolute perfect for that. And, she will give me the perfect opportunity to try to educate people on Dwarfism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was only 15" in her baby fuzz w/tiny saddle here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is after being clipped for the first time...about 17" here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is "struttin her stuff".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally....her is Button in her Halloween outfit. Very fitting...don'tcha think?


----------



## Dona

Yes, Button is "cute as a button".....but the reason for my posting was to show that there are many levels of "severity" with Dwarfs. Some are minorly afflicted while others are so bad, they are humanely put down at birth.



The only real problem Button has "so far" is that she was born with "lax" tendons in her rear fetlocks. She is wearing special "Magic Shoes" to help her correct that, and she can romp & play with the best of them. But, one never knows what may be going on with her internal organs.



I keep telling my husband to just be prepared for heartache, as we may go out to the barn one day & find her dead. Also, she will most likely be afflicted with arthritis as she ages & have a lot of joint problems. So, owning a Dwarf is not for everyone. They require higher "maintenance" than a normal horse (teeth floating twice a year, and hoof trimming more often than a normal horse). If given PROPER care, the vet bills can soar! And Dwarfs DO tend to have much shortened lifespans beause of all their health problems. But on the other hand, I have a good friend who has a Dwarf, much like Button, who is nearing her 20th birthday!



So, yes, with proper TLC, it's possible for some to live very long lives.

I commend anyone who adopts these special little horses & gives them a good, loving home.....they will repay you many times over with love.


----------



## Sue S

Buttons is adorable, how old is she now. Hoping she stays healthy and lives a long life.


----------



## Charlene

i know WHY you don't do this but HOW on earth can you NOT bring that little thing in the house to live with you?? i don't think i have ever in my life seen anything cuter.


----------



## mmmorgans

deleted


----------



## Reble

She is just so sweet and how tall is she to date?


----------



## Dona

Button is just under 20" right now.


----------



## Marty

oh my gosh Dona she is the most adorable little thing! I wish her many many years of a healthy life


----------



## Charlotte

> Yes Thumbalina is cute and Button is cute as a Button. And these dwarfs are so lucky to have such wonderful homes. Unfortunately not all dwarfs are so lucky. I really hate to see a Dwarf in the news so much - yes it is good to educate people - but this is not what a miniature horse is. JMO


mmmorgans, I have to agree that the publicity of Thumbelina has not been a good thing beyond the money raised for childrens charities. When she first gained public attention I averaged 2 or 3 calles per week from people wanting a "miniature horse like Thumbelina" for their kids to play with.




As much as I talked and tried to discourage them they continued to call other farms in the state. I still average a call or so per month.

Charlotte


----------



## mmmorgans

That is a sad thing - when people want one just like her - how very sad for the miniature horse industry. I agree that it is a great thing that Thumbalina's owners are raising money for children's charities - that is a wonderful thing to do - I just think that there are better ways to raise money - like promoting a good quality miniature horse - there are some very nice quality tiny minis around!!!!



Charlotte said:


> Yes Thumbalina is cute and Button is cute as a Button. And these dwarfs are so lucky to have such wonderful homes. Unfortunately not all dwarfs are so lucky. I really hate to see a Dwarf in the news so much - yes it is good to educate people - but this is not what a miniature horse is. JMO
> 
> 
> 
> mmmorgans, I have to agree that the publicity of Thumbelina has not been a good thing beyond the money raised for childrens charities. When she first gained public attention I averaged 2 or 3 calles per week from people wanting a "miniature horse like Thumbelina" for their kids to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I talked and tried to discourage them they continued to call other farms in the state. I still average a call or so per month.
> 
> Charlotte
Click to expand...


----------



## Buckskin gal

I sure agree with this. People seeing Thumbalina and then wanting to get one like her is such a mistake. I too would rather see a nicely conformed mini used to promote at charities. I do hope that Thumbalina's owners educate the public very well about the pitfalls of owning a dwarf. I really feel sorry for the little tykes because most of them don't have a normal horse life. Mary



mmmorgans said:


> That is a sad thing - when people want one just like her - how very sad for the miniature horse industry. I agree that it is a great thing that Thumbalina's owners are raising money for children's charities - that is a wonderful thing to do - I just think that there are better ways to raise money - like promoting a good quality miniature horse - there are some very nice quality tiny minis around!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Thumbalina is cute and Button is cute as a Button. And these dwarfs are so lucky to have such wonderful homes. Unfortunately not all dwarfs are so lucky. I really hate to see a Dwarf in the news so much - yes it is good to educate people - but this is not what a miniature horse is. JMO
> 
> 
> 
> mmmorgans, I have to agree that the publicity of Thumbelina has not been a good thing beyond the money raised for childrens charities. When she first gained public attention I averaged 2 or 3 calles per week from people wanting a "miniature horse like Thumbelina" for their kids to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I talked and tried to discourage them they continued to call other farms in the state. I still average a call or so per month.
> 
> Charlotte
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bluetaterbaby

What a precious little horse! I just love her!

Joan


----------



## Marty

Well I'm not going to sling any stones against Mrs. Goseling and Thumbelina and no I do not know them.

They are out there touring the world and promoting Thumbelina in order to raise one million dollars for children in need. That is what is important and that is their plight and for that unselfish gesture, I commend them.

Now, although it would have been wonderful to send a nice modern miniature horse with great conformation as an ambassador for our breed in her place to do so, the fact is, that NOBODY else thought of doing it.

So let little Thumbelina do her thing and wish them well is the way I see it.


----------



## Bobbiehunt51

I lost my mini horse last August. She was almost 30" tall jet black. She was my heart, she loved kids and doing tricks for them. I would love to have another one, but it would have to be real small. That way I could let it ride in my truck, not in a trailer. I have a place plenty big enough but I would want it right under me at all times. Just like my dog


----------

